# Finally started filling my 300 ct humi!!



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of my new humi that I finally finished seasoning and filled earlier this week!!! I'm a newb, but can you tell that I LOVE JDN Antano's and The Griffin's Robusto? LOL 

Got two 50 ct humi's seasoning right now........this should be an interesting hobby :yo:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for the small pics! Still trying to work out the kinks in my new droid phone!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats. Oh how fun it was to keep things neat.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice start


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the slope...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love The Griffins Cigars. Theyre awesome, I have a few just waiting for me in my humi. Youre off to a good start


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Great start, looks like a couple of my favorites in it. Before you know it, it will be filled and you will be buying another one.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Treasure Dome Humidor?

If so those cigars I'm sending you tomorrow will have a familiar home. Actually an identical home.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

haha, yup, treasure dome humi! All of them will go in there except the CC, that will have a special home


----------

